# is there any disabled people on here cos i disabled&like talk other like me.



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

is there any disabled or ill who are on this forum&would like to talk to me?im looking for friends&plus i like talking on forums about my pets,like to talk to u if u?also post pic of u if u like?
heres a pic of me.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a disabillity. I'm extremely handsome thus causing much stress to myself as I am constantly pestered by members of both sexes. I've tried registering myself disabled but being too handsome is not recognised as a disabillity but they dont know what it's like to be me!! I take each day as it comes!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry one of pics of me in garden but sun was in my eyes so was struglin to see.then other pic my sengal on my shoulder but grape fell on my lap cos sengal droped it out of its mouth lol.
i send u another pic of me?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

u are hansome coming from my mouth.plus i find u funny way u say things&its must give u buzz lol.
im ill&disabled been all my life so crap for me as i feel i have no life&no ome wants me cos i disabled so been told it.but i get told im sexy so somethings not write cos why am i still single.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

well who knows erica you might find someone on here... look at me for instance, I have found my sophie on here. .....sure she hasn't spoke to me yet but she will be my wife oh yes SHE WILL!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

where is she then as she not on here yet as not seen her online lol.
i been single about 7years now.but i on datein sites but they dont work for me as werdos&only after one thing out u.so datein sites get fed up with them.
but how do u find someone on here cos i dont now what say cos cant use this as datein thing as its forums for pets isent it.or do u no more what i not no off cos i only been member on not long&u been on here ages?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus i did this post so disabled or ill can come on here&talk me but we need more on his site like self.i need friends&that special person hopfeully.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Magiks special erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im confused cos i just come back online&i not been on.so i brought this thread up sayin i looking for friends who disabled like myself.but its not workin in that way.plus dident like what i was readin all way threw.i dont want fall out with no one as i nice lady&not out there hurt no one.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

The threads get a bit off topic at times don't they erica, lots of them seem to turn into make fun of Magik, but he's a strong man with broad shoulders, he can take it, hope someone replies to you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I appologied last night to erica explaining it was magik we was taking the pee out of really, She wrote back and was very sweet so all is forgiven  bless her.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she seems very nice


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes, but her thread was hijacked,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it happens sometimes, most threads seem to end up about something entirely different


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi to Erika! Can you tell us what kind of dissability you've got (you dont have to if you dont feel like talking about it with everyone here). It could encourage someone else (who might have something similar) to talk too.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

imaybe i should say whats wrong with me then people may understand about me.i have alot wrong with me but i still human&like same thiings but i slower.
i was born premuter one pound in weight which i nearly died so i was starved of oxegen so i have brain dammage which is corsed me have learning disabilties&behavioral problems which makes me emotions up&down&get confused&get frustrated&find hard cope&so on.i also have stumuc problems which is server pains&sytoms but its cronic so i in hospital alot with it.i also have in whelchair as have phyical problems&also suffer with depresson.but now u all now&sometimes i dont no how i cope with all this.so i looking for friends as i have non cos alot couldent exept way i am but i dont need more stress.i want be exepted way i am&not judge me as been there& it hurts.
come&talk to me if u like?i housbound so i on here to help make friends.

pic of me&my african grey parrot&one of me&my sengal parrot:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Erica well there are lots of nice people on here to make friends with and I am sure that your disability will not matter to them, it makes no difference to me, you seem to be a very nice person and thats what counts


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yes Erica join in with us mad throng we are all slightly crazy well all except me I am the sane one of them all LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

of course you are LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Erica, vixie is the mad one (but don't tell her I told you)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I can heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaar you LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

oh no what I done now Erica help me vixie heard me


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

say u dident mean say it as got carried away lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> say u dident mean say it as got carried away lol


 she does get carried away sometimes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

erica,,hello,, them to are both silly,,im the only one that is sensible so you come and talk to me,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you taught me everything i know about being silly


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she does get carried away sometimes


only by really good looking hunks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you taught me everything i know about being silly


who me,????? never,!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> erica,,hello,, them to are both silly,,im the only one that is sensible so you come and talk to me,,


and as for you being sensible will talk about that after crufts


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im opsit but not silly.but u prob no urselfs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> and as for you being sensible will talk about that after crufts


.................


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> say u dident mean say it as got carried away lol


been waiting to get carried away for ever and you are welcome to join our band cos we are The Three Degrees if you join us we can become the Four Tops


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sound good to me


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

are u realy sure about that.im not too sure


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

wheres the men on here tonight.
come on men join in if u bein good lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the men get you in trouble ,we dont want them on here,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they lead you astray


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

cos men dont no how to behave lol
but if there goin behave then come join us but thats if?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> cos men dont no how to behave lol
> but if there goin behave then come join us but thats if?


yeah we don't need men just us girls together we can have more of a laugh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we certainly can


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

come on erica where you gone don't leave us


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its about time too


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i had feed cat as was meowin none stop for his food as he gets supper.hes fed 4 times aday&he still crys until he gets his food.hes greedy lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my cats are greedy too, they never seen to have enough to eat lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

you said it all when you said 'he' LOL


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

cos they are but hes are worser,i have one male cat&hes hard work alone.plus had feed my birds more food as have two parrots&they eat loads too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> imaybe i should say whats wrong with me then people may understand about me.i have alot wrong with me but i still human&like same thiings but i slower.
> i was born premuter one pound in weight which i nearly died so i was starved of oxegen so i have brain dammage which is corsed me have learning disabilties&behavioral problems which makes me emotions up&down&get confused&get frustrated&find hard cope&so on.i also have stumuc problems which is server pains&sytoms but its cronic so i in hospital alot with it.i also have in whelchair as have phyical problems&also suffer with depresson.but now u all now&sometimes i dont no how i cope with all this.so i looking for friends as i have non cos alot couldent exept way i am but i dont need more stress.i want be exepted way i am&not judge me as been there& it hurts.
> come&talk to me if u like?i housbound so i on here to help make friends.
> 
> pic of me&my african grey parrot&one of me&my sengal parrot:


Erika - you found a right place - here non of us gudging or anything...Personality - thats what matters, and good sense of humour! What happened to you - its unpredictable thing; unfortunately something always can happen to anyone and anytime. Good job you found this Forum!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yep was born way i am but gone worser&worser as times gone bye&i cant chnage way i am as its forever i be like this. 

i went on dateing sites but alot cant exept way i am&out there hurt me more&no understandin of disabilties so they wasent hepin my situation&plus u get werd people on it.so i had enought n datein sites cos rubish&get no where.so i choose join fourms like this so can meet friends that way&one day might meet someone of here but il still be on this forum as good to talk


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

The secret is: forget about looking for that someone special and enjoy yourself as much as you can - and that someone will turn up one day out of the blue!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats very true thats how I met my OH


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

It is actually........................................(Oh - by the way - after pint of M&S I now managed to reproduce that smile myself....looks horrid)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> It is actually........................................(Oh - by the way - after pint of M&S I now managed to reproduce that smile myself....looks horrid)


LOL  bet it wasnt that bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL  bet it wasnt that bad


IT IS......I'll show it to you - just remain......you will loose you sleep forever!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> IT IS......I'll show it to you - just remain......you will loose you sleep forever!!!!


 I have a strong stomach


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I have a strong stomach


Oh - Vixie - beleive me ........my husband seen it.........now he wants a divorce!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Oh - Vixie - beleive me ........my husband seen it.........now he wants a divorce!!!


 oh its that bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> oh its that bad


*YEP............................*


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Being single sucks, but it is cheaper lol.

Plus I dont suffer from long term ear ache


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Bodwad said:


> Being single sucks, but it is cheaper lol.
> 
> Plus I dont suffer from long term ear ache


Sounds like you're a man?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i like men but depends who it is lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i like men but depends who it is lol.


same goes for me with women


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

so im doin somethin right then?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

you sure are !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Just be yaself erica, someone will come along.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

someone one day will walk into your life and you know he will be the right one for you until then your animals and us lot on ere will keep you company


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats right  
i know we are a weird bunch but hey...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> so im doin somethin right then?


well they say theres a lid for every pot  so hold out


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yep there is


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

its got be right person cos wont work


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> its got be right person cos wont work


it must be hard for ya love


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

like we said earlier on the right one will come along one day and you will know it until then you will have to put up with the company of our mad bunch and when he does come along we all want an invite to the wedding


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep...don't forget to invite lil me


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Magiks single


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

iv not menton magki name lol.


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Sounds like you're a man?


lol yes I am a man 

Its just a matter of waiting for the right person to come along, I learnt not to hold my breath though as you turn blue and people dont get attracted to blue people....lets face it none of these are sexy


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodwad said:


> lol yes I am a man
> 
> Its just a matter of waiting for the right person to come along, I learnt not to hold my breath though as you turn blue and people dont get attracted to blue people....lets face it none of these are sexy


are you sure your not sexy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bodwad said:


> lol yes I am a man
> 
> Its just a matter of waiting for the right person to come along, I learnt not to hold my breath though as you turn blue and people dont get attracted to blue people....lets face it none of these are sexy


hey whos not sexy ???????????????//


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> hey whos not sexy ???????????????//


dont you start its early


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> dont you start its early


not for me it aint half way through the day now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

same here ........


----------



## Eliza57 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Erica

I have read thru some of the posts here, but I am still on dial-up and it takes so long, lol. Moving to broadband soon.

I don't know what you class as disabled, but I am a housebound agoraphobic, have chronic fatigue syndrome, back problems, depression blah blah

I say that I am incapacitated at the moment cause you never know what's around the corner.

I think that you are doing very well on here

Take care.

Eliza


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow does dial up still exist? As an IT person I am in denial that such a technology still exists in this modern world 

So am I to beleive that there are a number of people on this forum that find the smurfs sexy?  lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Bodwad said:


> Wow does dial up still exist? As an IT person I am in denial that such a technology still exists in this modern world
> 
> So am I to beleive that there are a number of people on this forum that find the smurfs sexy?  lol


Awe whos been calling you a smurf Bodwad????? you prettyboy you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Awe whos been calling you a smurf Bodwad????? you prettyboy you


I'm starting to worry about you


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Papa smurf is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL

I think Clumbsy smirf is very sexy *wolf whistles*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL
> 
> I think Clumbsy smirf is very sexy *wolf whistles*


LOL , thinking about it, was there only one girl smurf?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a tramp lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what a tramp lol


PMFSL... i bet she loved it, the tart


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL... i bet she loved it, the tart


ROFLMFAO you can only imagine the videos


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

THE SMURFS - X-rated version, out on DVD now! ........


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

HAHAHA bet someone will go get it garanteed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

What was the tarts name?
i mean the girl smurf? i forgot.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> THE SMURFS - X-rated version, out on DVD now! ........


 thought I had better remove it b4 I got complaints


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> What was the tarts name?
> i mean the girl smurf? i forgot.


Smurfette


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Smurfette


Lucky cow.......I mean tramp!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

HAHAHA thats it smurfette... ompa loompa's had one aswell...omg i say. 

these lil people are nymphs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Lucky cow.......I mean tramp!


PMSL.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHA thats it smurfette... ompa loompa's had one aswell...omg i say.
> 
> these lil people are nymphs.


except there were no female ones


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I had an email from Collie today she is fine


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

HOLLY S**t.
Now we know where all that choc came from


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I had an email from Collie today she is fine


Phew thats good, was gonna ask u that as it goes, who are u? mystic peg? 
least shes ok x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> HOLLY S**t.
> Now we know where all that choc came from


 OMG FPMSL I'm never eating chocolate again lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> OMG FPMSL I'm never eating chocolate again lol


I am  lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Phew thats good, was gonna ask u that as it goes, who are u? mystic peg?
> least shes ok x


yep thats me I know all and see all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I am  lol


 hee hee me too


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Seems strange her not being on 
Quiet without her ain't it...
tempt her bak wiv our ompa lompa choc


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Seems strange her not being on
> Quiet without her ain't it...
> tempt her bak wiv our ompa lompa choc


hee hee, yuck
she didnt mention when she would be back on just said talk soon and asked what was happening on the forum and other things, I will ask hetr when she is coming back, hope its soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

YEP, me 2.

I have so much cleaning to do  

I started it but never finished as always lol.
I'm waiting for my daughter to come in, she said she will give me a hand hehe.
its a top to bottom jobby for me today .


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I had an email from Collie today she is fine


Collie is getting "Bashment" off of magik at the minute they are in a travel lodge as we speak yeeh haaa!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Long as it isnt my daughters i don't mind lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> YEP, me 2.
> 
> I have so much cleaning to do
> 
> ...


same here plus more painting  hate cleaning with a passion  lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Collie is getting "Bashment" off of magik at the minute they are in a travel lodge as we speak yeeh haaa!


each to their own


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> same here plus more painting  hate cleaning with a passion  lol


Me to, its unreal how untidy it gets so quick.


vixenelite said:


> each to their own


PMSL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> each to their own


Now Vixy do you know something we dont????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Now Vixy do you know something we dont????


lots of things


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

i so wish i could read minds lol. 

Anyways im off for abit, speak to ya's laters  x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> i so wish i could read minds lol.
> 
> Anyways im off for abit, speak to ya's laters  x


lol talk later bye


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I keep popping bk every so often  
The dogs have just ran in from the garden and knocked the water all over the floor  Was like a bloody stampeed.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL know that feeling, just finished washing the floors and in come the herd and muddy paw prints every where  hee hee


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

God i h8 that lol, I always seem to be cleaning floors, But they have to go out in the garden god knows how many times aday, its non stop paw prints in this house hold, OR DRIBBLE .
Im gonna go down in a min and disinfect the crate for the hundreth time, ive put the blankets on yet again for the millionth time  and im also gonna clean the leather for the 1000,0000000000th time lol.
never ends in this house hold


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee god I hate cleaning but with 4 kids and 4 dogs and 3 cats soon to be 4 and the rest of the animals thats what I seem to be doing more often than not 

We both need a cleaner lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hee hee god I hate cleaning but with 4 kids and 4 dogs and 3 cats soon to be 4 and the rest of the animals thats what I seem to be doing more often than not
> 
> We both need a cleaner lol


For sure  I'm sure the cleaner would'nt last 5 mins in my home, she will be running out that door quicker then she walked in, AND NOT LOOKING BACK.  i garantee it lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL you got a point here my house would even frighten Kim and Aggie away LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL you got a point here my house would even frighten Kim and Aggie away LOL


PMSL hehehe.
They would take one look at our zoo and head for the hills, wonder if they would leave their cleaning equipment for us ? hope so.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im wasent on yesterday as i had nitemare.as had power cut in evenin when was dark&was off for 10 hours so everythin was off as had power cut so had press buzzer&get someone help me cos dangerois for me as i could have fall.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hope you are ok we did miss you and I was worried cos you hadn't been on here


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im wasent on yesterday as i had nitemare.as had power cut in evenin when was dark&was off for 10 hours so everythin was off as had power cut so had press buzzer&get someone help me cos dangerois for me as i could have fall.


Awww hope ur ok now 
Hows that cat u was hearing? did ya find out where it was coming from?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i not heared it today.but to be honist i forgot about it as i was worried about bein in dark 10 hours&was frezzein cold&was worried my birds woud gt cold&also my food i bought was thinking what am i goin do.so i forgot about that cat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i not heared it today.but to be honist i forgot about it as i was worried about bein in dark 10 hours&was frezzein cold&was worried my birds woud gt cold&also my food i bought was thinking what am i goin do.so i forgot about that cat.


Least ur all ok now, Thats the main thing


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for ur concernx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> thanks for ur concernx


Your more then welcome erica, Ur a nice girl and we will worry about you .


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i get told im speacial but way.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm glad you are ok now Erica and happy to have you back on the forum


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i get told im speacial but way.


Well they are right


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

whats my friends upto??

im tryin eat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

getting tired, I need some sleep after being up past 2am lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

takes out u bein up late dosent it.
i dont sleepwell cos my pains so i get very tied with with it&takes out u.
are u goin for rest?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Seems strange her not being on
> Quiet without her ain't it...
> tempt her bak wiv our ompa lompa choc


after reading thro this, i dont no if i want any ompa lumpa chocolate thanks,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

in a little bit not yet though 
are you going for one?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> after reading thro this, i dont no if i ant any ompa lumpa chocolate thanks,,,,


regular chocolates are best I think


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Collie is getting "Bashment" off of magik at the minute they are in a travel lodge as we speak yeeh haaa!


Garry you have a dirty mind,,,,,,
I took afew days off, not with anyone,!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> Garry you have a dirty mind,,,,,,
> I took afew days off, not with anyone,!!!!!


are you sure lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> are you sure lol


eerrrrr,  yes,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> eerrrrr,  yes,,,,


that doesn't sound very convincing we will put the thumb screws on next week


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> that doesn't sound very convincing we will put the thumb screws on next week


hello Tashi, how are you,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello collie how are you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> Garry you have a dirty mind,,,,,,
> I took afew days off, not with anyone,!!!!!


Awe the lovely collie has graced us with he presents


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> Awe the lovely collie has graced us with he presents


ok u called collie a he?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello, so what have i missed,??????? anything interesting,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

No nothing much...jsut a few spasm's ere and there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello, so what have i missed,??????? anything interesting,,,,,,,,,,


Hows magik??


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL tut tut

collie ive found us a new stud, hes in the breeding section lol...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Hows magik??


now why you asking me that,, as if i would know,,,,,tut tut tut ,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hello Tashi, how are you,,,,,,,,,,


I am fine thanks after a bottle of benylin 2 empty inhalers and half a bottle of wine oh and now a glass of brandy


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> now why you asking me that,, as if i would know,,,,,tut tut tut ,,,,


Love you collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL tut tut
> 
> collie ive found us a new stud, hes in the breeding section lol...


now this sounds interesting,,, has he had all the health tests,lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

no he hasn't Loe is about to do them


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> now this sounds interesting,,, has he had all the health tests,lol


No but i dont give a s**t


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL tut tut
> 
> collie ive found us a new stud, hes in the breeding section lol...


I am realy hurt how could you girls replace the Gman so easy


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

You will get over it im sure


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> I am realy hurt how could you girls replace the Gman so easy


Garry, you KNOW, your our number one,!!!Eolabeo will back me on this,,,and vixie,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> I am realy hurt how could you girls replace the Gman so easy


who said anything about replacing ?????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> Garry, you KNOW, your our number one,!!!Eolabeo will back me on this,,,and vixie,,,,


You forgot me little me sad now gonna sulk


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

But .... 

oHHHHH HELP. hes asked sommink down the breeding section.,, i need help lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> You forgot me little me sad now gonna sulk


Dont worry tash, u can share mine, dont wear him out tho please.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> You forgot me little me sad now gonna sulk


he dont need to be told he is your number one,, he knows and we know,!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> But ....
> 
> oHHHHH HELP. hes asked sommink down the breeding section.,, i need help lol


You gonna answer him


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> You will get over it im sure


so its offical ! i am on the market


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> But ....
> 
> oHHHHH HELP. hes asked sommink down the breeding section.,, i need help lol


what you on about,?????? whos in the breeding section,,,,????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> so its offical ! i am on the market


hey what about me


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> so its offical ! i am on the market


how much am i worth??? 
I might make freinds with sallyanne and do some back yard breeding! the only trouble is ,shes from forest and you gotta be related to breed down there So i guess i am sh*t outa luck then


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> how much am i worth???
> I might make freinds with sallyanne and do some back yard breeding! the only trouble is ,shes from forest and you gotta be related to breed down there So i guess i am sh*t outa luck then


But garryd


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

you gotta own wellies where i live


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Am i being left for a younger man


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello people


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> Am i being left for a younger man


Hell no


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hello people


vixy i have been passed over for a new model


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hello people


Hello vixenette


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hello people


Shwmai ffrind


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats thart mean lol

i need more meds, there better then alcohol i tell ya.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> vixy i have been passed over for a new model


not by me you havent


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> vixy i have been passed over for a new model


I have come to the conclusion that your not nice Lady's  your old slappers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Shwmai ffrind


da iawn diolch beth am Tashi


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not by me you havent


i know i could count on you vix


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

IM NICE LADY 
i said i wouldnt change ya for a new modal


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Whats thart mean lol
> 
> i need more meds, there better then alcohol i tell ya.


just started second bottle of benylin gonna be on the floor shortly 

TG I am not driving tomorrow


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> I have come to the conclusion that your not nice Lady's  your old slappers


hey what have I done


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> I have come to the conclusion that your not nice Lady's  your old slappers


I'll do lots of slapping if that is your pleasure


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i know i could count on you vix


xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

PMSL  tashi haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

all of a sudden i feel like a retired stud dog used abused then let go


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> all of a sudden i feel like a retired stud dog used abused then let go


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> all of a sudden i feel like a retired stud dog used abused then let go


You told me you like to love and leave em


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he doesnt listen to us


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> all of a sudden i feel like a retired stud dog used abused then let go


garry, stop sulking,we all said we love ya, now pull yourself together man


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes just fishing for compliments again


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hes just fishing for compliments again


yeah of course i am doll face


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah of course i am doll face


tut tut,, i was just gona offer a group hug as well,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Do i need to get my legs out again to get you all back on side ??????? 
and collie have you voted yet????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah of course i am doll face


I knew it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yesssssssss pleeeeeeeeeese want some legsssssss thought you said backside as well then nearly fainted


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Do i need to get my legs out again to get you all back on side ???????
> and collie have you voted yet????


yep get em out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yep legs, and anything else thats on offer,,,
no i aint voted yet,, cant make up me mind,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

legs legs legs eleven.................sowee *hangs head in shame* lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

well come on then where are they


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is hiding in the other thread,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> he is hiding in the other thread,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is this for the Magik vote? Is it the same lad?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry garry garry garrry garry garry garry garry garry


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


>


its blurry


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> its blurry


vix beggers cant be chossers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> vix beggers cant be chossers


and I am very choosey so what else you got on for me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you garry, us girls will have sweet dreams tonight of them legs,,, wont we girls,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thank you garry, us girls will have sweet dreams tonight of them legs,,, wont we girls,,,,,


hey collie you have really got your 'posh' head on tonight really will have to put the thumbscrews on next week me thinks vixie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> its blurry


they go all the way up though dont they


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> hey collie you have really got your 'posh' head on tonight really will have to put the thumbscrews on next week me thinks vixie


yep thats if my brother ever gets back to me and lets me know if I can stay at his or not


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep thats if my brother ever gets back to me and lets me know if I can stay at his or not


thought you were sorted


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they go all the way up though dont they


I should hope so otherwise his body would fall off

me ans garry won a best legs competition


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> thought you were sorted


me too but he thought it was the weekend after so not sure anymore


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I should hope so otherwise his body would fall off


WHAT are you on ????????????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> WHAT are you on ????????????????


not as much as you lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> not as much as you lol


could be right there just got up to see to the dogs and fell over LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> could be right there just got up to see to the dogs and fell over LOL


HEE HEE would love to have seen that


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> HEE HEE would love to have seen that


it was right funny just fell in a heap on the floor gonna buy another 2 bottles of benylin tomorrow good stuff


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> it was right funny just fell in a heap on the floor gonna buy another 2 bottles of benylin tomorrow good stuff


I might invest in some myself lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I might invest in some myself lol


I got to pack yet for tomorrow and I was supposed tohave bathed the dog and washed my hair none of it done


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it can wait, get the girls or the other half to wash the dog for you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

they not here babytashi in work tich with my mother in fleet and oh in stargate


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> they not here babytashi in work tich with my mother in fleet and oh in stargate


oh ran out of ideas now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> oh ran out of ideas now


like my new avatar you only need one more post to make 9000


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> like my new avatar you only need one more post to make 9000


Yeah ! wheres Erica tonight???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Yeah ! wheres Erica tonight???


don't know she said she was tired earlier on and then forum went quiet so perhaps she is having an early night - hope she is ok


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> don't know she said she was tired earlier on and then forum went quiet so perhaps she is having an early night - hope she is ok


understanding makes me tired but its also very funny


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she seems very nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Dont know how she copes, Shes a strong girl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep it must be difficult to deal with but she seems to be doing well


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Dont know how she copes, Shes a strong girl.


some times she gets cold


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL garry..ur terrible


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I am off to bed night ladys ,speak to you all tomorow


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL garry..ur terrible


we all love him for it though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

am I here then? lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

yes ur here hehehe 
i aint with it tho.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> am I here then? lol


well you were and then pouff there you were gone


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

forgott to say good night, sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL soz garrys been pm'ing and im pm'ing tashi aswell lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

every one was pming each other and I was sitting here like a lemon waiting for someone to post, I knew I should have had that bath today LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Right thats garry gawn 
Just us now 
we honestly need to attract more male company on ere so we can aggrovate more.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> every one was pming each other and I was sitting here like a lemon waiting for someone to post, I knew I should have had that bath today LOL


and I thought it was the dogs LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Right thats garry gawn
> Just us now
> we honestly need to attract more male company on ere so we can aggrovate more.


trouble is we keep seeing them off


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> and I thought it was the dogs LOL


 do you like my change of location


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL we must be doing something wrong girls 

Weve scared wes off, i thought we had us another but then he went AWOL on us, and now gaz


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are light weights anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, lol, u cant beat a strong woman, thats us lot


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> do you like my change of location


I noticed it yesterday and was sat here laughing OH thought I had flipped


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol right thats all from me got to get some sleep now, talk to you both tomorrow


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lol right thats all from me got to get some sleep now, talk to you both tomorrow


Not me you will have to do without me now til Sunday night sleep tight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I noticed it yesterday and was sat here laughing OH thought I had flipped


I felt like a change it suits me better


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Not me you will have to do without me now til Sunday night sleep tight


 sad now, I will have to cuddle my new kittn to make me feel better

good night


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol right thats all from me got to get some sleep now, talk to you both tomorrow


Goodnight vixey...think ill call it a night aswell... goodnight tashi, thx for showing me ya pictures, there great 

goodnnight both xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> sad now, I will have to cuddle my new kittn to make me feel better
> 
> good night


night vix lots of photos please until i can get up to see her/him


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Goodnight vixey...think ill call it a night aswell... goodnight tashi, thx for showing me ya pictures, there great
> 
> goodnnight both xx


night both go and pack now LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes lotsa pictures of the new bundle  

toodle pips peoples x x x x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Goodnight vixey...think ill call it a night aswell... goodnight tashi, thx for showing me ya pictures, there great
> 
> goodnnight both xx


good night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> night vix lots of photos please until i can get up to see her/him


will do  its a she and being called Vixie at the moment think I might keep the name too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> will do  its a she and being called Vixie at the moment think I might keep the name too


yep think it is a good one if I do any good on Sunday will let you know soonest


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

please do I would love to know how you got on, dont forgett you will have to come and see Vixie one day soon  good luck with the show, Nos da


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

have i missed anything lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Only me  coz im the missable sort


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ur not misserable  smile for u eolabeo


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I said miss a ble = missable lol 

Do u think im miserable lol  im right hurt


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I said miss a ble = missable lol
> 
> Do u think im miserable lol  im right hurt


nope ur not misserable lol as thats what thought u said


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

HAHa IT DOES LOOK SIMALA DONT IT 

ahh cap


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yep it does sound same.at last i now figger out how copy writin so i can rember things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Least u can remember, i don't remember naff all most of the time 
sept only when i wanna lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Least u can remember, i don't remember naff all most of the time
> sept only when i wanna lol.


i have very bad memery.i cant wake myself up.ben sleepin all day as so naked but cos my stumuc keeps me awake on&off at night times.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

WHAT  ur naked  ooooo my good gawd, Hope ur curtains are pulled woman  u will give someone an art attack.

ps..letem hang girl let em hang


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my curtins been shut since last night.the who house curtins all shut


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

So lemme get this straight,, u feel asleep naked infront of ya carer ?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> So lemme get this straight,, u feel asleep naked infront of ya carer ?


nope naked i ment so so tied lol.i cant spell it lol.
i fell asleep&cant keep awake it happens all time lol.so u no lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHH nackerd lol pmsl sorry.
Donno whats got into me today lol, thats why when u said u was naked infront of comp i asked if ya curtains was pulled....then u said u fell asleep naked infront of ya carer  i thought to meself...Hmmm rather dodgy like.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im good girl i dont do things like that


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im good girl i dont do things like that


NOR DO I ERICA  Good as they come is me


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> NOR DO I ERICA  Good as they come is me


i no ur good too.

cos its sick in there mind people who do that.ewww yuck lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yip yip very ...dont want ya thinking i was thinking bad tho...coz ya did write naked lol, i didnt know ya meant nakered.
If ya read back it does look like you said u was naked...thats why i asked the questions lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh yip yip very ...dont want ya thinking i was thinking bad tho...coz ya did write naked lol, i didnt know ya meant nakered.
> If ya read back it does look like you said u was naked...thats why i asked the questions lol.


i cant spell i told u?
i ment that word u said so i ment nakered not naked as said wrong word but at least u found it funny lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i cant spell i told u?
> i ment that word u said so i ment nakered not naked as said wrong word but at least u found it funny lol


It is funny now i know wot u mean, Coz when i read the naked bit i was like  infront of the carer and everythink lol.
Least i know wot ya mean now


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> It is funny now i know wot u mean, Coz when i read the naked bit i was like  infront of the carer and everythink lol.
> Least i know wot ya mean now


but from now on if somethin sounds funny way spelt well u no i prob ment something else cos my speelin is not good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL nor is mine so dont worry 
But if i see anythink dodgy lookinn like *u was naked* i know what ya mean haha


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yep so u no now lol?

hows ur kids doin?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

There alrite thx erica , ones out wiv his mates somewhere and me daughter is going clubbing...feel like going meself i do  mite pull meself a hot bitta stuff lmao


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

so u miss out on it then.its hard when see u kids go&u feel like joining them?so are ur kids teens or what?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, my son is 16 justabout and my daughta is nearly 18 

I do go out now and again, just not as often as i wanna...think i mite well start again lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

why dont u get bottle&have drink in house as make u jolly lol.will u miss ur kids when they move&find parners cos that must be hard as ur kids so its hard to let go as alot find hard


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Yer i will miss em big time when they leave but...look on the bright side, i can have back who i want when i want without my bodyguard ( son ) tell them to fook off lol.

I feel like getting a drink as it goes, i aint had one all week , plus all the meds im on...but heyy..it will make me higher aye


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i cant drink either&iv never drinked alchole but i dont like taste of it anyway.i cant drink cos i put myself at risk with all meds im on.

but if u like drink&u be ok then go for it as make u jolly&feel reaaxed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

God i fink ur right there erica  i need cheering up  
     and one for luck >>>>


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer i will miss em big time when they leave but...look on the bright side, i can have back who i want when i want without my bodyguard ( son ) tell them to fook off lol.
> 
> I feel like getting a drink as it goes, i aint had one all week , plus all the meds im on...but heyy..it will make me higher aye


yep thats good thing when move on.they will come see u when u want&u can give back.plus u have grand kids well i hope as be nice for u&hopefully ur kids will help u when u need bit help.thats good thing eh


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

oH YES FOR SURE  iKnow my daughter will always help me no matter what, we have our disagreements at times but she alwayz elps me 
My sons going thro the terrible teen tantrums atm but im sure he will get ovea them lol...as they do. 

i dont want grankids yert  make me feel to old lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> God i fink ur right there erica  i need cheering up
> and one for luck >>>>


do u have alchole in??cos if u had why dont u try one&see how u feel&goes.can talk on net&drink cant u at same time??
depends if u will spill it on u computer lol as that happend someone who was drinking lol..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

HAHAHA beleve me i wont spill a drop  ill make surea that 

i aint got none in but i mite go up the shop in a min and get some


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

one day u have grand kids i should say lol.ur not old.i was tryin make u feel beter&things look forward to by havein u kids


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

hehehe, ild still like more kids now if i could to tell the truth but at 37 i think im nearer to that hill  
so yer i spose the grankids will be something to look forward to


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHA beleve me i wont spill a drop  ill make surea that
> 
> i aint got none in but i mite go up the shop in a min and get some


thought u would like that one:yep someone did spill alchole on there computer when was tipsey....

my appinoin have drink as its wekend&make u jolly&it will cheer u up&make u relax so seem as u not had any for bit..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe, ild still like more kids now if i could to tell the truth but at 37 i think im nearer to that hill
> so yer i spose the grankids will be something to look forward to


thats realy good cos my mums 60&im 30 so u must of had them very young?
so i not far from ur age realy&i have no kids&im 30...


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

never too late to have kids.some have them in 40&50s..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I had them when i was 19 .

erica im off up the shop....ill be back later about 10 o clock if ya wanna come back on for a chat  x

c ya lata and take it easy till then  x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

u asked garry how do u delite ur pics from gallary. 
go to photoes&then my images&then click on pic u want to delite&then go to Image Tool&go down to delite&click delite.
thats how u delite ur pic


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I had them when i was 19 .
> 
> erica im off up the shop....ill be back later about 10 o clock if ya wanna come back on for a chat  x
> 
> c ya lata and take it easy till then  x


ok speak later.il get birds sorted&feed&water them&do cat his food too..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

eolbabeo did u manage go shop?do u feel any beter now


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yep thx very much, i ave my lager ere wiv me and feeling pretty lite headed wiv these meds aswell lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thats not good if u lightheaded.i get that alot cos i suffer with ballance problem&dizzyness part my illness but i dont drink lol.

plus u asked about howw do u dilete ur pics from photo galllarry&i wrote down for u in message at top in this post lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Yer i see it erica..and thx  i now know thx to u 

im always light eded hehehe its the beer yasee whooohoooo


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer i see it erica..and thx  i now know thx to u
> 
> im always light eded hehehe its the beer yasee whooohoooo


do u have take tablets where u drinking?
they say if u drink&take tabs makes u drunk quicker expeccially if u take depression tabs lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL gawd knows ?
i aint on no deprestion tablets tho  Not yet anyways lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i think u do very well if u kids as kids are hard work but like u said earlyer there worth it in end.
im another antie as sister had twin last week.2 boys eh but shes got two girls as it is.she loves goin out so why does she have more kids lol cos she prob thinks everyone else will baby sit her kids.shes soo cheacky&picks on me&she nasty to me.i dont get involved with her as i have my own probs&health probs


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i think u do very well if u kids as kids are hard work but like u said earlyer there worth it in end.
> im another antie as sister had twin last week.2 boys eh but shes got two girls as it is.she loves goin out so why does she have more kids lol cos she prob thinks everyone else will baby sit her kids.shes soo cheacky&picks on me&she nasty to me.i dont get involved with her as i have my own probs&health probs


Yer u find alot of girls these days have kids and dump em of on family and m8s, They shouldnt even think of asking u with all ur problems  mine are old enought now but im still stuck indoors for them lol...when they do one day go is when the BIG FUN for me begins  unless of caurse they spend nights out at m8s then funs begins haha


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

what u watchin or listning too?
im watchin count down most anoying pop momments...
take pee out crap songs lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Im sat here listening sean kingston...beautifull girls 

debaiting whether to txt someone lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Im sat here listening sean kingston...beautifull girls
> 
> debaiting whether to txt someone lol.


well if u text someone of tv u will have big bill lol.its all pretend to get ur money...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL not txt someone on tv haha, someone on my phone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

hello girls


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL not txt someone on tv haha, someone on my phone.


oh well i thought u ment someone of tv lol.am i one whos drunk here lol....


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello girls


hi where u been its been so quite on here tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello girls


Ello sexy


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> oh well i thought u ment someone of tv lol.am i one whos drunk here lol....


Yep...its all them meds init  hehe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

must be.feel like druggie lol.get told im walking chemist with all them drugs i take but need them.but byway i mean tabs not drugs so make that clear.
cos i be on way to police staion lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

LMAO u make me laugh erica 
U would actually be a drugies dream come true


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO u make me laugh erica
> U would actually be a drugies dream come true


im glad i make u laught cos thats what need in life someone makes u laught&fun.
or am i maken u laught too much lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

U have alot of ur moments when u actually have us in fits of laughta, u did the other night thats for sure...ive never laughted so much in me bloody life


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> U have alot of ur moments when u actually have us in fits of laughta, u did the other night thats for sure...ive never laughted so much in me bloody life


you mean when i said i have spasam in my leg which i do suffer with.but i dident even no u was talkin about legs till u laughted&told me...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

yep that was bloody great...it was the timing erica, ya seem to time everything spot on..im not laughing at ya disabilitys but its the timing thats funny


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep that was bloody great...it was the timing erica, ya seem to time everything spot on..im not laughing at ya disabilitys but its the timing thats funny


i have dry sense humma cos sometimes i dont even no that im funny or what i sayin cos someone can say thats funny but to me it isent but its also part of learning disabilties...
but i no u not laughtin at my disabilties


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Glad ya know where im coming from x 

Not being rude or nothink but is ur speach affected by ur disabilitys?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Glad ya know where im coming from x
> 
> Not being rude or nothink but is ur speach affected by ur disabilitys?


yeah thats what i wanna know????


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Mines affected end off lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i can talk but i can get missed up&get frustarted if cant get my words out i tryin explain&i find hard understands someone talking me so carers have say things in easyer way ao il understand.things dont sink to my brain properly&dont proccess well.so i may say things wrong way.so its like all my learning effected

plus my brain was starved oxegen which corsed me have brain dammage&thats whats corsed learning disabilties&behavioral problems but as years gone by iv got more&more heath probs which u no about


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

OOOOOOOO gotya, like when u said u was naked earlier but u meant nackerd lol ?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i went to speacial school for learning so i have to have speacial edduaction needs classes cos i need one to one support with learning.
even now i still have to have one with learning at home&if i go anywhere out house


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Dont worry erica, alot of my family cant read or write properly or take things in ( well i cant lol ), im s**t as hell but who cares  as long as we know what ya mean its ok right


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Dont worry erica, alot of my family cant read or write properly or take things in ( well i cant lol ), im s**t as hell but who cares  as long as we know what ya mean its ok right


ur gettin no me more&more?

wheres that garry as he asked too about same qustion...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> ur gettin no me more&more?
> 
> wheres that garry as he asked too about same qustion...


i aint far away ,and please dont repeat your self on my behaf as i read what you said Erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> i aint far away ,and please dont repeat your self on my behaf as i read what you said Erica


My god, ur getting posher by the day


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i aint far away ,and please dont repeat your self on my behaf as i read what you said Erica


ur cheacy lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> My god, ur getting posher by the day


you still wanna talk to me then??/


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

yep  cushty mushty


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

mmmm yep come join us whos left lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

We are the strong ones...or are we jus plane nocturnal?
i am


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im weak lol. 
cos feeel drained&weak cos takes out me heath probs..


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> We are the strong ones...or are we jus plane nocturnal?
> i am


i can stay up pretty late tonight


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> i can stay up pretty late tonight


oooooooooooo nice  one min me dogs wanna go wee ffs, when one starts they all start...there like a little gang wiv plans these dogs...


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i can stay up pretty late tonight


so u no where go then lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooooo nice  one min me dogs wanna go wee ffs, when one starts they all start...there like a little gang wiv plans these dogs...


how many doggies do u have lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> so u no where go then lol


just want both your company tonight!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> just want both your company tonight!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> just want both your company tonight!


thats nice bless u


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


>


whats wrong with that???


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

hehehe shullop u


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe shullop u


have u had ur drink..did u enjoy it lol

has it made u jolly cos i think it has cos i told u would


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yip 4 sure  alcohol and meds are like brilliant


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yep miss togther can make u tipsy or drunk quicker lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

hehehehe.

oooooooo nigals on...he was meant to be showing me a pic of his ummm, snake  lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> yep miss togther can make u tipsy or drunk quicker lol


If i was closer to ya erica ild come visit ya...we could pop meds 2gether  hehe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im on 30 tablets aday&medicine for different things i have wrong with me.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

just need take my tablets now cos il have spasam ontop of what i got wrong with me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL ok...god what ild do for a spasm now


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

spasam in ur legs is painful beleve me its not nice thing.its like shutin pain up ur leges till it stops&it makes u legs jump.plus ontop spasam i get cramp with it which thats even painful to move u legs


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus i get non stop with stumuc pain which never goes away as its constant as can get spasam in stumuc&aceing..
that never goes away as have live with it constanlty


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yer i can imagine erica..soz i was aving a joke up there 

Must be horrible for ya ta live like that day in day out wiv pain


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer i can imagine erica..soz i was aving a joke up there
> 
> Must be horrible for ya ta live like that day in day out wiv pain


its ok as i no u joke.i was just explainin that i get it in stumuc aswell as legs.to be honist im used to it by now with my health but it can get me down at times when i even more agney times then others.

are ur kids in yet lol?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yer i bet it does, a migrayne is enough for me...let alone what u go thro 

Does ya family visit ya or help?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

so are u singer as u on you tube..
or are u just singing the video or what?are u in a band or something?

i love music&cant live without my music&my pets of course lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> so are u singer as u on you tube..
> or are u just singing the video or what?are u in a band or something?
> 
> i love music&cant live without my music&my pets of course lol


No i sing infront of the mirrow tho haha  hairbrush and all that


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer i bet it does, a migrayne is enough for me...let alone what u go thro
> 
> Does ya family visit ya or help?


dont see family&they dont help me as they only upset me.i been in care all my life from age of 10 years old cos i was hurt at home.im 30 now&have carers who come in care for me in my own home but i struggling&not gettin out cos lack support so i no life&no friends of me own&no boyfrinend.sad lonley life i live in


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> No i sing infront of the mirrow tho haha  hairbrush and all that


 oh like a pop idoll


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes ...thats Coz I Am A Pop Idal :d

lol @ i-doll


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> No i sing infront of the mirrow tho haha  hairbrush and all that


oh right so u not in that video then lol?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

No... lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

you can trick someone with that lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

oooooooo kwl  hehehe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

beter feed greedy guts his suppper lol/wont be min cos he be meowin place down lol plus he meowin sets my parrots of squaking


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

oh gawd ...sounds like my house hold  ok erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LMFAO ur mad as the rest woman.

im going to bed erica x me peepers are on my cheeks and me dog has had her head on my knee for an hour i swear lol, she wants a cuddle, best give her a cud be4 igo x

take care and dont go wheelying around ya place lol x or u will get a flatty x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i just got back from cat.hes cryin for me too.so i goin bed as tied&need liay down.night night sleepwellxx


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i no im mad but its good to be mad as more fun so makes u laught lol
happy mothers day to women who my friends


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou erica, how are you today


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi erica  hows ya been? just woke up naked ave ya lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol ...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

hehehe bless her...wonder if i scared her off...
nah she nows im mucking around


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she must know you are only messing around and that girl can take a joke and make pleanty of her own lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

ild say plenty hahaha, 

im sweatimg me fanny off here, my son has the heat on full power..ive had hot flushes latly, must come wiv age hehe.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi erica  hows ya been? just woke up naked ave ya lol


so u rembered it lol.
course i no u jokein lol plus im not scared one bit...

im eatin my tea lol&plus cat was runnin from outside in my house so carer had throw him back out until i eatin then he can have his but carer had chase him around house cos he wouldent go back out lol hes pain in bun my cat


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ild say plenty hahaha,
> 
> im sweatimg me fanny off here, my son has the heat on full power..ive had hot flushes latly, must come wiv age hehe.


blooming hell me too heating on, hot because of the flu and nose running god I look goooooooooooooohhoooooooooooooooood LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im on 30 tablets aday&medicine for different things i have wrong with me.


Blimey - thats a lot!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL ok...god what ild do for a spasm now


Ha-ha-ha!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> dont see family&they dont help me as they only upset me.i been in care all my life from age of 10 years old cos i was hurt at home.im 30 now&have carers who come in care for me in my own home but i struggling&not gettin out cos lack support so i no life&no friends of me own&no boyfrinend.sad lonley life i live in


You've got all us now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello erica  HOW ARE U THIS BORING DERALICK nigHT ON THE FORUM ?


ops sorry me damn caps went divvy on meh


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ild say plenty hahaha,
> 
> im sweatimg me fanny off here, my son has the heat on full power..ive had hot flushes latly, must come wiv age hehe.


have u cooled down now lol.

been ofine myself just got back on.gosh so quite on here today..

did u enjoy u tea??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im boared out my brain&stressed lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yer i went out for a chinese and went to tha pub aftea  had a laugh which i damn well needed.

yer it is rather quiet  what have u been upto taday? sleeping  ?

why u stressed? u need a good man my girl


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u need a good man my girl


your answer to everything aint it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

no  i only need 1 ..maybe 1 more on the side


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

cos i met lad on internet but i told him all way along we just friends as i no feelings for me.well he comes see me here&hes in wheeelchair&he can drive but we all different.anyway he keeps pushing me so i change my mind whcih i havent so he keeps goin moody on me cos he wants more then friends.well he give me phone&the cheacky bugger wants it back.now hes sayin hes not talking me cosi upset him with what thou?
hes parrioned&pushey&contral freak which i cant cope with as i been bulied all life&hes sendin me mad lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> no  i only need 1 ..maybe 1 more on the side


what????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> no  i only need 1 ..maybe 1 more on the side


man ant always help things but depends what there life&if i can cope with it....
i find hard trust men cos i was raped by last lad i was with so its affected me in everyway but this lad whos suppose be friend but he wants more well hes maken me hate men more lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> what????


LOL im joking Gaz x 

And erica...fook that prat mate out of it...he shouldnt treat ya like s**t he should treat ya wiv the respect u deserv and u deserv more then thatx


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL im joking Gaz x
> 
> And erica...fook that prat mate out of it...he shouldnt treat ya like s**t he should treat ya wiv the respect u deserv and u deserv more then thatx


hes doin my head in...
i told him all ay along from first met him off internet i just want be friends only well he was happy with that&i said i was looking someone else as i have no feelings for him...but now cos hes moody on me all time&hes messin with me head.sayin somethin wrong with me just cos i wont let him hug me..cos i ben hurt plus i no its wrong cos i not want that..

hes asked for his mobile back even thou gave to me so my carer said they go outside to him&say u not havein it back&carer said she will tell him what she thinks of him...cos carers seen what he was like with me&plus i tell carers everything he does to me...so he hates that i tell carer about him but carers are here for that to protect me of abuse cos of me learning disabilties


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes doin my head in...
> i told him all ay along from first met him off internet i just want be friends only well he was happy with that&i said i was looking someone else as i have no feelings for him...but now cos hes moody on me all time&hes messin with me head.sayin somethin wrong with me just cos i wont let him hug me..cos i ben hurt plus i no its wrong cos i not want that..
> 
> hes asked for his mobile back even thou gave to me so my carer said they go outside to him&say u not havein it back&carer said she will tell him what she thinks of him...cos carers seen what he was like with me&plus i tell carers everything he does to me...so he hates that i tell carer about him but carers are here for that to protect me of abuse cos of me learning disabilties


Then ur carer is doing exactly what ild do if i bloody well see him, I swear if i saw him he wouldnt come within a yard of ya...u need to tell him to piss off and dont come back erica..be firm ma girl


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hes not havein that mobile back sorry cos he gave to me....
plus iv not asked things back i got him for christmas...
hes sayin its broke&he needs it back.....but i cought him out cos he text me on hos mobile&i still got phone so that tells me he liayin as its not broke...hes not havein it back


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Good...u stick to that erica...he got it for you so its yourz, keep it and piss him off out of it for good.
u can do way better.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus to me not right in head...if i give someone somethin i dont ask for it back cos u gave them that so i like to be treated same like if give me somethin u dont take it back if u fell out for example....

hes pethtic&childish&parniod&not all there lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

anyway we talk about somethin else cos he doin head in...

i have been restin alot on bed today cos in more pains as its even stronger so takes out me as get weak&dizzy with it..

how was ur mothersday?? did u get anything nice?
i got no kids so thought ask u lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep they got me 2 prezzies  and a card from each of em lol.
And me daughter took me out tonight wiv me neices and sista


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yep they got me 2 prezzies  and a card from each of em lol.
> And me daughter took me out tonight wiv me neices and sista


thats nice.glad u enjoyed u mother day


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

thx ma dearz 
what u got planned for tomorra then ?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

took this pic today of my sengal parrot close up


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> took this pic today of my sengal parrot close up


its dangil on cake lookin at camera.its clever bird


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwww erica hes lovely...i wanna parrot  can them birds talk?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwwwwwww erica hes lovely...i wanna parrot  can them birds talk?


depends cos every parrot has different personailtys&some clever more then others at talking&other things..
thats sengla parrot can learn say hello&telephone noise&marcowave noise&door bell...

but african grey are cleverist&cheacky things they can have proper converstaion&u cant shut them up when they start.but u need talk loads so they pick it up of u or off tv so its where ever they pick speach up from..mines anly baby yet but hes says words like hello&he keeps wolf wistlein at me&says Wow&does meow cos hes leart of cat&he does dog noise but i have no dog lol&he says come here&if he wants me he says Muummy&more....but evently he says alot more words&wont be able shut him up but i learnt him all that upsto now by talkin him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

HAHA makes me wanna parrot more and more, therir clever lil gits these parrots, my m8 had one and it swore like fook.

ur parrots sound really clever, like ur putting alotta time into them


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwwwwwww erica hes lovely...i wanna parrot  can them birds talk?


hes ue fav parrot u like the african grey.
here my clever african grey but my african grey hes camera shy as he turns away when i want take pic of him lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOO he's nice aswell...yep he looks camara shy lol, they both look really healthy well looked after birds...ur doing a great job erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus i have my black cat u like..

my house noise at times lol..

my african grey hes handfull just him but i have all three pets attension at same time..
my cat meows at me when i talking birds so he gers jelous.but then birds want me if i go out room for min cos they squak till i come back lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Awwwwwww thy all love ya yasee, goes to show what a good mum u are 

my dogs are the bloody same


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awwwwwww thy all love ya yasee, goes to show what a good mum u are
> 
> my dogs are the bloody same


how many dogs do u have&what breed are they??

plus did u manage to change u pics in ur gallarry as u asked how do u delite them so i said need to do


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

i have 4 dogs, 2 english bull terriers and to staffordshire bull terriers, one of my english bulls is on my lap as we speak makine me sweat buckets, shes to clingy and cuddly lol.

heres her taken 2 mins ago, well her head on my side lol.


ps yes i did delte in gallary ty


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i have 4 dogs, 2 english bull terriers and to staffordshire bull terriers, one of my english bulls is on my lap as we speak makine me sweat buckets, shes to clingy and cuddly lol.
> 
> heres her taken 2 mins ago, well her head on my side lol.
> 
> ps yes i did delte in gallary ty


aww cute pic so loves mummy..

shame u cant take full pic of u&dog..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im off to bed as my eyes are goin so need sleep&rest me pains.if u can try keep other post goin if i only come on at night time lol as be fun..

night night sleepwell speak soon prob prob omorrow if i wake lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

will do erica x good night hun  i feel the same, speak tomorrow night hehehe try get a nice sleep x byeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> will do erica x good night hun  i feel the same, speak tomorrow night hehehe try get a nice sleep x byeeeeeeeeeeee


night back to u.x


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes ue fav parrot u like the african grey.
> here my clever african grey but my african grey hes camera shy as he turns away when i want take pic of him lol


He is gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i have 4 dogs, 2 english bull terriers and to staffordshire bull terriers, one of my english bulls is on my lap as we speak makine me sweat buckets, shes to clingy and cuddly lol.
> 
> heres her taken 2 mins ago, well her head on my side lol.
> 
> ps yes i did delte in gallary ty


Ohhh....thats sweet.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> took this pic today of my sengal parrot close up


What a little monkey!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to me friends on here.i wasent on all yeasterday so miss u all lol.glad to join u all again...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

afternoon Erica how are you today


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i wish i could say im ok but i not lol...

i kicked lad out yesterday&hes keeps phonein&go on.men do head in lol...
if u read bit up on this thred i said all about this lad&reason why hes too much for me...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes I read about him he sounds like a real pain in the backside, he needs to leave you alone, and the cheek of him asking for your phone back,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

he came yeaterday all day&he came back night time so this why i wasent on here at all yeasterday..

i told him u not gettin phone back no matter what cos u gave it me&he said i was just in mood but he talks crap.
he said he cant be just friends as wants more from me like reasionship so i told him pee off as i dont want that as told u only wanted me mates from start&still look someone.well he said i cant help i have feelings&he wants me..
but its well too much&had enought of his moods when he cant get his own way..
he phone me before sayin did i ring i said no bye..he prob think i change y mind&give in eh.well hes daft&he actin like kid&hes older then me lol..

my mind cant take no more of it as hes brain washin me&confusein me head&i put up with it for 7 months...but i silly i was puttin up with it but i dident think he was goin be like this...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he sounds like hard work, you dont need someone like him in you life, you need someone who will care about you and not be pushy and moody with you, he gave you that phone as a gift so its yours and he has no right to ask you for it back I hope he leaves you alone soon


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to all me friends on here lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> will do erica x good night hun  i feel the same, speak tomorrow night hehehe try get a nice sleep x byeeeeeeeeeeee


hi too u??
what u been upto today??


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

hello erica 
what you been doing !??


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

shes gone..


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hi to all me friends on here lol


hi erica hows u this eve????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> shes gone..


i went offline cos no one was talkin me..
but i back on now lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello erica
> what you been doing !??


been watchin tv as documentery about disabled person on exodernorey people.then i watched another disabled documentry.i like watchin people like myself with disabilties.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi erica  how are ya?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

hello erica??? still sexy are ya!???


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

corse she is lol.

she keeps doing dissapering act on us


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

hi all its quiet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

hello army man lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi erica  how are ya?


i been in more pain with stumuc so felt even worser with stumuc as agney shottin pains kills&been feelin groggy&tied with it.i like this all time but its woser at times.

any how hows u&what u been upto?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello erica??? still sexy are ya!???


you have tell me that.as i dont love myself lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Had electritons in today... so been a messy day  Got em in tomorrow aswell ffs


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> hello army man lol


lol hello mouthy sod


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Barney said:


> hi all its quiet!


hay barney ,my online wife thinks your ex SAS cause you got few tats


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL no that is so not it haha


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

garryd said:


> hay barney ,my online wife thinks your ex SAS cause you got few tats


yeah i am!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Barney said:


> yeah i am!!!!


Yer and im a bloody nun


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i believe ya


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im single&straight&not werdo lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Barney said:


> i believe ya


Good coz its true.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im single&straight&not werdo lol


LOL erica haha


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i have four tatoos.dodent hurt me.i had two done same time&two men were doin it so i was inbarced laughtin all way threw.so not cryin as i brave lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer and im a bloody nun


 but you told me you was


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i have four tatoos.dodent hurt me.i had two done same time&two men were doin it so i was inbarced laughtin all way threw.so not cryin as i brave lol


Nice  what are ya tats of?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i got 13 tatoos


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Barney said:


> i got 13 tatoos


Kids names included i bet  ?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

ones a butterfly.
ones a rose with love heart.
ones a dolphine with love hearts goin around it.
ones pic of my star sign virgo. as i virgo&like plent of hugs&cuddles say ur romantic wich i sort of romantic


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> ones a butterfly.
> ones a rose with love heart.
> ones a dolphine with love hearts goin around it.
> ones pic of my star sign virgo. as i virgo&like plent of hugs&cuddles say ur romantic wich i sort of romantic


Awww i bet ther nice erica  like the sound of ya starsign one tho


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Kids names included i bet  ?


No not yet, they are to come in the nxt few weeks, its bloody expensive gonna have birth dates too


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Barney said:


> No not yet, they are to come in the nxt few weeks, its bloody expensive gonna have birth dates too


how big u aving em then? like david beckham kids names size?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww i bet ther nice erica  like the sound of ya starsign one tho


but i have two of the tatoos in rude place so cant say lol as only my man will see that if i get one lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

ERICAAAAAAAAA u got ya tits out?  im SHOCKEDDDDDD hehehe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i was so inbarced i had man doin tatoo on my bum...but tatoo on breast came off so had to have tatoo done again which hurts there lol
then after year i had one on breast.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> how big u aving em then? like david beckham kids names size?


im not sure yet should imagine about an inch high letters! got plently of time to decide the OH is on maternity leave still so no spare money till she is back at work


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Barney said:


> im not sure yet should imagine about an inch high letters! got plently of time to decide the OH is on maternity leave still so no spare money till she is back at work


thats a nice decent size  are you gonna have fancy writing? or plane?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i was so inbarced i had man doin tatoo on my bum...but tatoo on breast came off so had to have tatoo done again which hurts there lol
> then after year i had one on breast.


wtf why do tats come of ya boobs  lol ...own up erica, i put u down as the quiet sort lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thats a nice decent size  are you gonna have fancy writing? or plane?


the old english letters! i think im gonna have them on my back im covered everywhere else! do you have tatoos


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wtf why do tats come of ya boobs  lol ...own up erica, i put u down as the quiet sort lol


very funny ....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Barney said:


> the old english letters! i think im gonna have them on my back im covered everywhere else! do you have tatoos


That sounds well nice barney  Bet they will look really kwl.
Yer i have 2 old tats that i really regret and i have a tribal on me back and around my belly button


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wtf why do tats come of ya boobs  lol ...own up erica, i put u down as the quiet sort lol


because i was hot as was summer&my thing got stumc&was on u now what lol so my tatoo was all off on u now what....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

dont blame the summer time erica  

hehehehe...its ok, ya secret is safe with me


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

View attachment 2684


sexy erica said:


> but i have two of the tatoos in rude place so cant say lol as only my man will see that if i get one lol


still got this guy erica!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> That sounds well nice barney  Bet they will look really kwl.
> Yer i have 2 old tats that i really regret and i have a tribal on me back and around my belly button


i regret lots of mine had as pal who was a tatooist and took full advantage to my peril


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> dont blame the summer time erica
> 
> hehehehe...its ok, ya secret is safe with me


i wasent up to nowt lol.im good u now lol..
my certain part clothin was stickin to tatoo&whhen i took off it was on that all my tatoo.i must been well hot&sweaty lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> View attachment 2684
> still got this guy erica!


Garry i said i want him  he got hidden talents tho. erica hes mine, keep ya morlers off  


Barney said:


> i regret lots of mine had as pal who was a tatooist and took full advantage to my peril


ooooooooo good gawd 

so what type have you had done..or what ones do u regret?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> View attachment 2684
> still got this guy erica!


na im not intrested in that guy.try someone else lol as no way on earth would i go out with him.

any how he would squash me&corse even more pain im in lol.

flog someone else will u lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> na im not intrested in that guy.try someone else lol as no way on earth would i go out with him.
> 
> any how he would squash me&corse even more pain im in lol.
> 
> flog someone else will u lol


Hehehehe ill have him


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> so what type have you had done..or what ones do u regret?


i regret certain pictures they are the old sort naked women and the like!!!!!! anyway off to bed work in the morrow and duties before hand lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hehehehe ill have him


you will have anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Barney said:


> i regret certain pictures they are the old sort naked women and the like!!!!!! anyway off to bed work in the morrow and duties before hand lol


PMSL , good night action man


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> you will have anything


OMG U GIT  like who?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OMG U GIT  like who?


 i dont know ,who do ya think


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Barney said:


> i regret certain pictures they are the old sort naked women and the like!!!!!! anyway off to bed work in the morrow and duties before hand lol


night sleepwellx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> i dont know ,who do ya think


U tell me .  ur as bad as me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> U tell me .  ur as bad as me.


Maybe ! maybe not


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> Maybe ! maybe not


oneday garry ...


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

the one u like my tatoo of virgo sighn.its on my leg so that well hurt cos i have pains&spasams in legs so i felt it when havein it done.my leg kept bleedin for two days..
its pics of girl under lamp&got writin vigro uneath the pic of virgo sign


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oneday garry ...


one day what big girl cant wait babe cant wait!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> one day what big girl cant wait babe cant wait!


Big girl ? haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Big girl ? haha


are ya a big girl???


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> the one u like my tatoo of virgo sighn.its on my leg so that well hurt cos i have pains&spasams in legs so i felt it when havein it done.my leg kept bleedin for two days..
> its pics of girl under lamp&got writin vigro uneath the pic of virgo sign


i bet ya leg spasm bigtime, did it knock the tatooist out?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i bet ya leg spasm bigtime, did it knock the tatooist out?


when they was doin it.my leg spasam was stronger&legs were stiff&was acein.so i well felt it cos i have probs with legs at is&then havein that done was hurtin even more when they was doin it as my eyes were waterin on there own.prob must killed me


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> when they was doin it.my leg spasam was stronger&legs were stiff&was acein.so i well felt it cos i have probs with legs at is&then havein that done was hurtin even more when they was doin it as my eyes were waterin on there own.prob must killed me


 i get spasams ya Know ! 
Yeah right in the end of me corey


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> when they was doin it.my leg spasam was stronger&legs were stiff&was acein.so i well felt it cos i have probs with legs at is&then havein that done was hurtin even more when they was doin it as my eyes were waterin on there own.prob must killed me


i can imagine....it kills on lower back let alone on the ol leg


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i get spasams ya Know !
> Yeah right in the end of me corey


yea u would say that.
mines in place where i hate it be&kills me so i hate it


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

i get spasams ya Know ! 
Yeah right in the end of me corey


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> i get spasams ya Know !
> Yeah right in the end of me corey!


PMFSL well that was ummm RANDOM .


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL well that was ummm RANDOM .


 well i am only here to make laugh


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i get spasams ya Know !
> Yeah right in the end of me corey


you just said that twice.u made it very clear lol.
but do realy want no where u have it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> well i am only here to make laugh


it more then likely made erica spasm more then she has ever done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> you just said that twice.u made it very clear lol.
> but do realy want no where u have it lol


at the end of me corey erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> you just said that twice.u made it very clear lol.
> but do realy want no where u have it lol


Well we do now...thats 4 sure 

wtf u said u do wanna know ooooooooooooooooooooooooo ericaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> it more then likely made erica spasm more then she has ever done.


I could soon make you spasam to


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> I could soon make you spasam to


Oh gawd elp me


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Erica tho lol, u said u do wanna now where hes spasms are lol hehehe, and again....i thought u was quiet sort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh gawd elp me


but then i aint left handed and aint got any tattoos ,so i guess i am sh*t outa luck


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Well we do now...thats 4 sure
> 
> wtf u said u do wanna know ooooooooooooooooooooooooo ericaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


my spasam&pains hurt alot more in legs when tatooist was doin it.they had keep hold leg to keep still as was jumpin lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> but then i aint left handed and aint got any tattoos ,so i guess i am sh*t outa luck


LOL i knew u would do that...i felt it coming.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus when i said to lad who was doin tatoo i said sorry i have spasam.

well he looked at me&carried on&kept hold leg until he done it..

i had two men doin it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my spasam&pains hurt alot more in legs when tatooist was doin it.they had keep hold leg to keep still as was jumpin lol


LOL i shouldnt laugh,,, its the way u put it tho bless ya 

i bet when they held ya leg u flew clean out ya wheelchair.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i knew u would do that...i felt it coming.


 you havent been drinking to night have ya!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> plus when i said to lad who was doin tatoo i said sorry i have spasam.
> 
> well he looked at me&carried on&kept hold leg until he done it..
> 
> i had two men doin it lol


My god ....... 2 men...., bet they hurt


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> you havent been drinking to night have ya!


 have ya!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> you havent been drinking to night have ya!


and ive got a ring in me backend of me u know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> and ive got a ring in me backend of me u know.


whats that got to do with drinking


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> but then i aint left handed and aint got any tattoos ,so i guess i am sh*t outa luck


no tatoos then crap bag ur too scared lol.

be brave&have one it makes u stronger&harder lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> whats that got to do with drinking


dont start that again lol ... i recon u drink more then me..coz ur a rite jackal and hyde 

mood swings like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no tatoos then crap bag ur too scared lol.
> 
> be brave&have one it makes u stronger&harder lol


 Na ,not in to marking my beautiful brown skin,but what ever floats your boat Erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no tatoos then crap bag ur too scared lol.
> 
> be brave&have one it makes u stronger&harder lol


He cant get no harder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> Na ,not in to marking my beautiful brown skin,but what ever floats your boat Erica


i could go harder for you though


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> i could go harder for you though


*keals over*


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> *keals over*


your on my case tonight
cause you don't want to for fill you promise to me


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i could go harder for you though


ur so dirty minded lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> your on my case tonight
> cause you don't want to for fill you promise to me


Im filling it..well i will tomorrw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Im filling it..well i will tomorrw.


some bodys still very gaurded
but i am gonna kick them walls down lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> Na ,not in to marking my beautiful brown skin,but what ever floats your boat Erica


so u love urself too much as thats what sounds lol

i have pure white skin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> some bodys still very gaurded
> but i am gonna kick them walls down lol


WT


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> so u love urself too much as thats what sounds lol
> 
> i have pure white skin.


lol ******


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> so u love urself too much as thats what sounds lol
> 
> i have pure white skin.


nothing wrong with loving yourself  who else will love me


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> nothing wrong with loving yourself  who else will love me


Erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i beter take my drugs before i forget..

my legs are realy cold&it set my spasam off in min.

put heatin back on for min so i can warm up for bed.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> nothing wrong with loving yourself  who else will love me


dont be desprate now lol.
ur pets love u rember


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i beter take my drugs before i forget..
> 
> my legs are realy cold&it set my spasam off in min.
> 
> put heatin back on for min so i can warm up for bed.


Take a few drugs for me.. me heads proper fooked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Erica


well theres no love in you is there  dryed up old cow


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> well theres no love in you is there  dryed up old cow


Cheek of it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

gosh im frezein my legs&feet like ice.thats how bad i am cold all time


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> well theres no love in you is there  dryed up old cow


u hurt her now lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> gosh im frezein my legs&feet like ice.thats how bad i am cold all time


Have ya put ur heating on ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u hurt her now lol


Hehehe no..he ain't


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u hurt her now lol


just telling it like it is Erica!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Have ya put ur heating on ?


i just put it back on..

but even with heatin on im always still cold..
i got raynoids desase which makes me cold&numb&so on.
have u heared of it


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u hurt her now lol


i cant hurt her ! ,shes the ice maiden


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL and ur mr jackal


my heads recked too lol..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hehehe no..he ain't


some women are so more sexy when there angry


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my heads recked too lol..


Tell me about it  hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> some women are so bitter and twisted you just cant see anything but saddness shame though eh.


c ya im going to bed now. good night x


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> some women are so bitter and twisted you just cant see anything but saddness shame though eh.


im fed up at min with men lol.so i rather be single.cos had ideot who messed my head up&was only after one thing when he was promiseed all way along he was happy just bein mates&i still look someone.well in end he said he wants me&was hurtin me&messin with me head&put me off my carers when i need them&so on


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Cheek of it


Lauranie have you just rang me?? i think i missed your call this morning


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> Lauranie have you just rang me?? i think i missed your call this morning


No i did'nt....but u txted me tho.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> No i did'nt....but u txted me tho.


dont know who that was the heavy breathing souned like youit was your number


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> dont know who that was the heavy breathing souned like youit was your number


LOL, must of had an ann summers moment and accidently pushed ur numba


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL, must of had an ann summers moment and accidently pushed ur numba


well i am only here to please you baby


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> some women are so more sexy when there angry


aint they just garryboy


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> aint they just garryboy


LMFAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMFAO


i thought that would get ya!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i thought that would get ya!


no one text or phones me.its a load of bull lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

also hello i just come on.yep oin afternoon not at night lol as i always on later on lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Erica! How are you Today?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMFAO


what u been upto today?
its bit quite on here today not as livley have u noticed that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> what u been upto today?
> its bit quite on here today not as livley have u noticed that?


 how should we liven things up then Erica????


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

ill show ya a thing or 10 how to liven things up erica 
Actually forget i said that..no energy yasee  me eyes are virtualy chinese lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ill show ya a thing or 10 how to liven things up erica
> Actually forget i said that..no energy yasee  me eyes are virtualy chinese lol


ur eyes are gone crossed eyed u mean lol?

i dont no u tell me lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> how should we liven things up then Erica????


u one who nos so u tell me lol u spasam man lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL thats his pet name from now on erica, we shall call him the SPASM


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL thats his pet name from now on erica, we shall call him the SPASM


he can have all my spasam from now on lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> he can have all my spasam from now on lol


I doubt he would tern em down either lmao  im sure he will love em hehehe


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good evening all


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I doubt he would tern em down either lmao  im sure he will love em hehehe


wheres that spasam gone lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Erose


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Evening Erose


Hows u have i missed anything or has it been quiet again????


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Evening Erose


must not like that word lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

i am here


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Yer quiet  nothink missed


erica is it me or are u typing faster then normal lol?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am here


I know that much


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am here


do u want one spasam lol.my spasam at it right in my leg lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer quiet  nothink missed
> 
> erica is it me or are u typing faster then normal lol?


she probably havent took her meds yet 
just kidding erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> she probably havent took her meds yet
> just kidding erica


LOL hehehe know the feeling tho.

fear na more...ill take em of her hands


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer quiet  nothink missed
> 
> erica is it me or are u typing faster then normal lol?


im lost lol what u saying??
plus do u mean me or garry


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im lost lol what u saying??
> plus do u mean me or garry


i mean u  normally ur alot slower typing....or are ur sentanses shorta hehehe

omg ur spellingsare betta then mine aswell ooommmggg what the fook u on tonight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> do u want one spasam lol.my spasam at it right in my leg lol


oh god she wants to give me a spasam lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh god she wants to give me a spasam lol


u realy want one lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh god she wants to give me a spasam lol


i aint gonna reply to that  coz imma good gurly


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i mean u  normally ur alot slower typing....or are ur sentanses shorta hehehe
> 
> omg ur spellingsare betta then mine aswell ooommmggg what the fook u on tonight?


im gettin beter&quicker&my replys are shorter.just quickies


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u realy want one lol


no i am fine
you can keep it to yourself


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i aint gonna reply to that  coz imma good gurly


im good girly too.but like laught at times&i dont mean things rude but garry does lol.i have spasam in leg as dont have spasam anywhere else lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> no i am fine
> you can keep it to yourself


ll have it instead


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im good girly too.but like laught at times&i dont mean things rude but garry does lol.i have spasam in leg as dont have spasam anywhere else lol


lol shame, u could have good days if ya got spasms other places else 
ya wouldnt need a man again hehehe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol shame, u could have good days if ya got spasms other places else
> ya wouldnt need a man again hehehe


who needs men lol.all same after one thing lol.i got rid of one ideot&he was so silly not respecting my wishes&messin me about.
so at min i fed up with men lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> who needs men lol.all same after one thing lol.i got rid of one ideot&he was so silly not respecting my wishes&messin me about.
> so at min i fed up with men lol


awwwwwww another will come along ma dears..garanteed.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awwwwwww another will come along ma dears..garanteed.


my pets are my man lol.they keep me goin&keep eye on me&protect me&can cuddle them..


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my pets are my man lol.they keep me goin&keep eye on me&protect me&can cuddle them..


As long as u are happy thats all that counts


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> As long as u are happy thats all that counts


a man will follow later.but my pets have to do for now?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> no i am fine
> you can keep it to yourself


ur silking lol.
come back lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> a man will follow later.but my pets have to do for now?


Thats right, be yaself for abit, theres plenty of time...mke up for lost time once ya get one  hehe


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats right, be yaself for abit, theres plenty of time...mke up for lost time once ya get one  hehe


my cats ill.
cos he was sick all last night i mean loads&woke up&seen it all.i struged clean it up cos smelt as i have sentive stumuc with the pain&was nearly sick myself.so i coudent reach to clean it up so carer had help me&she struged clean it up as she hates sick...
so i tryin keep eye on him&hope dosent happin again as carers not hear clean my animals up but i cant reach to do it&plus i was sick nearly cos of smell..


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my cats ill.
> cos he was sick all last night i mean loads&woke up&seen it all.i struged clean it up cos smelt as i have sentive stumuc with the pain&was nearly sick myself.so i coudent reach to clean it up so carer had help me&she struged clean it up as she hates sick...
> so i tryin keep eye on him&hope dosent happin again as carers not hear clean my animals up but i cant reach to do it&plus i was sick nearly cos of smell..


Ahhhhhhhh poor cat...and poor you  
do ya think he ate sommink outside maybe?

hope hes feeling better poor sod.

i h8 cleaning sick up, i think wiv age me stomch has got weaker lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ahhhhhhhh poor cat...and poor you
> do ya think he ate sommink outside maybe?
> 
> hope hes feeling better poor sod.
> ...


i dont no whats up with him.cos wile ago he was sick so been happenin on&off months.
he eats hos food fast but he gets fed 4 times aday so i dont no if cos he eats fast or what.
before i gave him wormin tablet&also give him some cap nip for fure hairs in case any them two things plus i no its had them two things then so i no wont off been worms or fure balls cos had stuff for them


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i dont no whats up with him.cos wile ago he was sick so been happenin on&off months.
> he eats hos food fast but he gets fed 4 times aday so i dont no if cos he eats fast or what.
> before i gave him wormin tablet&also give him some cap nip for fure hairs in case any them two things plus i no its had them two things then so i no wont off been worms or fure balls cos had stuff for them


Are u sure he isnt being fed to much by you? 4 meals aday is alot for acat aint it?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Are u sure he isnt being fed to much by you? 4 meals aday is alot for acat aint it?


no matter how much i feed him he eats proper fast.
i give him bits but eats four times aday...
cos i used feed him three tiimes aday&carer said i might be feedin him not enought cos he eats fast.
but i tryed four times aday but he still eats fast.i try give bits but four times aday he eats now.
but on parket it says 4 times aday.
but now hes bein sick now but wile ago he was sick so keeps happening&eat fast no matter what&he crys for food two hours after he eats so i make him wait until times he gets fed


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no matter how much i feed him he eats proper fast.
> i give him bits but eats four times aday...
> cos i used feed him three tiimes aday&carer said i might be feedin him not enought cos he eats fast.
> but i tryed four times aday but he still eats fast.i try give bits but four times aday he eats now.
> ...


ooooo gawd.

does he have small portions 4 times aday? or a whole packet of grub 4 times aday?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ooooo gawd.
> 
> does he have small portions 4 times aday? or a whole packet of grub 4 times aday?


he gets 4 whole packets aday like says on box to give him but i try give small portions so have give it him 5 times aday not 4 lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> he gets 4 whole packets aday like says on box to give him but i try give small portions so have give it him 5 times aday not 4 lol


oh lol.

my sister used to give her cat 1 tin a day, half in morning wiv biskits and half at the evening the same.

then she let the greedy efer out to go hunt mice lol...which may i add she bought plenty home  she had treats but not everyday.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh lol.
> 
> my sister used to give her cat 1 tin a day, half in morning wiv biskits and half at the evening the same.
> 
> then she let the greedy efer out to go hunt mice lol...which may i add she bought plenty home  she had treats but not everyday.


my cat hates goin out as hes used be in with me all time.so when i let him out he sits at my door&dosent move as he crys come back in after 10 mns bein out&he crys place down&my nebour moans at me so i just said hes mady&hes got do his buissness outside then he comes back in as hes not outside all time so she said gets on her nerves cryin.well her bloody dog barks when shes out so i should of said that to her i dont moan about ur dog barkin so dont moan about my cat bein out meowin&cats like goin out hes just mardy&hes not out all time.she gets on me nerves


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> my cat hates goin out as hes used be in with me all time.so when i let him out he sits at my door&dosent move as he crys come back in after 10 mns bein out&he crys place down&my nebour moans at me so i just said hes mady&hes got do his buissness outside then he comes back in as hes not outside all time so she said gets on her nerves cryin.well her bloody dog barks when shes out so i should of said that to her i dont moan about ur dog barkin so dont moan about my cat bein out meowin&cats like goin out hes just mardy&hes not out all time.she gets on me nerves


Erica, i know wot ya saying about neighbours, i have a right dinlo next door to me,,,she went round telling people i murdered her mum lol...hows that for divvyness, obviously people knew shes a crank but just go along wiv the cranky cow.

As for ur cat meowin, tell her when she shuts her mutt up barking then u will shut ya cat up hehehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Just me you and garry lst to leave again as always pmsl.

must be the meds keepping us up


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Just me you and garry lst to leave again as always pmsl.
> 
> must be the meds keepping us up


popoin yep.

take mine now for pain&spasam&fits&mood tablets&stumuc tablets&so on.all different things i take as have alot wrong with me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> popoin yep.
> 
> take mine now for pain&spasam&fits&mood tablets&stumuc tablets&so on.all different things i take as have alot wrong with me lol


lol ild hate to take ur pascription lol...take me all day long if i was a cemist to get ur bloody meds hehehehe x


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> popoin yep.
> 
> take mine now for pain&spasam&fits&mood tablets&stumuc


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol ild hate to take ur pascription lol...take me all day long if i was a cemist to get ur bloody meds hehehehe x


dont sleep well at night cos server constant pain in stumuc&pains in legs&back&pain in pelvis&feeling sick makes strugle sleep then i so tied&weak then in day time...plus i can vomit with my stumuc..
plus all other things i have wrong with me why i on soo much meds.
i take 30 tablets aday&plus too medcines.

i just took my bedtime tablets as just took 10 tabs


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> dont sleep well at night cos server constant pain in stumuc&pains in legs&back&pain in pelvis&feeling sick makes strugle sleep then i so tied&weak then in day time...plus i can vomit with my stumuc..
> plus all other things i have wrong with me why i on soo much meds.
> i take 30 tablets aday&plus too medcines.
> 
> i just took my bedtime tablets as just took 10 tabs


Holy s**t woman,,, u are a walking cemist lol.

do you feel sick in the night hun? i wish i could mke it all go away for ya  i used to moan about things but my god...u really have got s**t going on.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Holy s**t woman,,, u are a walking cemist lol.
> 
> do you feel sick in the night hun? i wish i could mke it all go away for ya  i used to moan about things but my god...u really have got s**t going on.


i go threw it all day&night as never goes away...
i have another condion what makes me have ballance problems&dizzyness.i in whhelchair.i have fits&i have learning disabilties&behavioral problems&have mental illness.have pains constantly in stumuc uper&lower stumuc&pelvis&back all effected&feel sick with it all time&i can vomit with it&get weak&drained.my legs hurt with spasam&pains too.
so now u no i have all thsese things all time so thats why i am on loads meds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

my spasam wakes me at 7am ever morning ,infact i can set my watch to it


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> my spasam wakes me at 7am ever morning ,infact i can set my watch to it


The way i feel right now i could toe u right in the spasm .


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> The way i feel right now i could toe u right in the spasm .


what do you mean


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> what do you mean


Nothing  nvm. continue wiv the pm's there getting interesting .


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Nothing  nvm.


what i mean to say is ,would it be nice


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im goin bed now as need sleep&liay down to rest my body..
night night sleepwell u twox


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> what i mean to say is ,would it be nice


Yes u would luv it  i will have u walking like john wayne for dayz if i did that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im goin bed now as need sleep&liay down to rest my body..
> night night sleepwell u twox


Nightys erica and you try sleep well too ma hun x x x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im goin bed now as need sleep&liay down to rest my body..
> night night sleepwell u twox


goodnight


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes u would luv it  i will have u walking like john wayne for dayz if i did that.


oh yeah


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh yeah


LOL


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL


hello eolabeo&hello to all?

what u been upto?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing much, trying to suss things out.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Nothing much, trying to suss things out.


suss what out lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes u would luv it  i will have u walking like john wayne for dayz if i did that.


is she trying to sell you those boots too Garry?? Dont bother. They're cheaply made and not even real leather!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> is she trying to sell you those boots too Garry?? Dont bother. They're cheaply made and not even real leather!!


LOL haha, what boots are they ?

or is that a pop? hmmm


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL haha, what boots are they ?
> 
> or is that a pop? hmmm


Not a pop... a joke... walking like john wayne...? You really are Mo Slater aren't you??? Selling boots??? Thick as a plank???

I'm only jokin loe xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> Not a pop... a joke... walking like john wayne...? You really are Mo Slater aren't you??? Selling boots??? Thick as a plank???
> 
> I'm only jokin loe xxxxxx


Blimey have i did something to piss ya off today at all ? 
not like u to have digs at me...oh well...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Blimey have i did something to piss ya off today at all ?
> not like u to have digs at me...oh well...


 theres a first time for everything


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Blimey have i did something to piss ya off today at all ?
> not like u to have digs at me...oh well...


no I'm kiddin... you know I think you're the hottest woman on here!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Magik said:


> no I'm kiddin... you know I think you're the hottest woman on here!!! xxx


what about Bullyb you told me you dug her scotch accent


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

there sure is a first time for everythink .


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Magik said:


> no I'm kiddin... you know I think you're the hottest woman on here!!! xxx


thats a complment hottest on here


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> thats a complment hottest on here


Yer....men are full of em


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yer....men are full of em


there full of that&also crap&dirty minds lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> there full of that&also crap&dirty minds lol


LOL hehhehhel, ther are a few good uns out there, just gotta find em erica


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> there full of that&also crap&dirty minds lol


thats right erica,, you cant trust em,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thats right erica,, you cant trust em,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


there all the same.i just had bad experice with one lad&he was right one lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we have all had a bad time with em,, you have worked them out erica,,, there nasty dirty things,.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we have all had a bad time with em,, you have worked them out erica,,, there nasty dirty things,.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ur beter of beein single&have u pets who cant answer u back&tell u what do&watch waer u goin lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> ur beter of beein single&have u pets who cant answer u back&tell u what do&watch waer u goin lol


well said erica,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL hehhehhel, ther are a few good uns out there, just gotta find em erica


All taken..................................................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> All taken..................................................


i agree with you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

beter off bein on ur own then lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> beter off bein on ur own then lol


with just your pets,,,,,,thats agood idea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

who needs men there not worth it lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL haha, what boots are they ?
> 
> or is that a pop? hmmm


hi wellcome back&too all u whos on.
i been buisy lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to all me friends on here..
wheres everyone as dead on here as so quite lol..

what u all been upto today??

i been loooking for large cage for my african grey parrot as he neds bigger cage..but bigger cages are so expensive which i cant afford so searchin for bigger one but cheapeast out bigger one can get..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Erica!!! Lovely to hear from you - been busy Today?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Hi Erica!!! Lovely to hear from you - been busy Today?


been busiy looking on net for cheapest but large cags for my african grey parrot as one hes in is large but not big enught for him so looking for x large one but there more money the biger cages are..

nice hear from u too


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

which sites you were looking at?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> which sites you were looking at?


ebay but dont wan bid.i go on ones what say buy now on ebay..

carer said she will order it for me as i have account...
but i still strugled see one on there.need xlarge parrot cage or huge parrort cage but there so expenive the bigger u go.but hes in large one but not big enought for him so need new one alot bigger then ones hes in


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

have you've got Pets4Homes nearby?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> have you've got Pets4Homes nearby?


i dont no as i in manchester..

so would need chepest xlarge or huge large parrot cages but have dilver cos i disabled&cant collect it?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi all&good afternoon lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good afternoon Erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good afternoon Erica


hi just looked at biger cages for my parrot as one hes in is to small for him eveb thiu its large parrot cage..
so i got get x large parrot cage but bigger they are there more money..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

have you tried looking in places like addtrader under pet accessories, sometimes they have second hand cages that are cheeper the new ones in the shops?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> have you tried looking in places like addtrader under pet accessories, sometimes they have second hand cages that are cheeper the new ones in the shops?


im gettin it of ebay&its brand new&its huge one so parrot be happy..
i made my mnd up now its new&its huge cage&it suppose be alot more money but i got it in sale at bargin price...
il have show it on here then u can tell me what u think of it as its dead nice cage


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm glad you found a cage you are happy with i'm sure your parrot will love it whats your parrots name by the way?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm glad you found a cage you are happy with i'm sure your parrot will love it whats your parrots name by the way?


hi...
just got call...
huge massive cage for my parrot..its commin in three days time..
plus gettin stand with it bit cheaper cos buyin cage.so got parrot stand commin aswell...
cage alone should be £399 but i gettin it for £140..
plus gettin parrot stand cheaper cos got cage


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to all my friends.
iv been gone for wile so away from computer for week...
so been restin&liayin down as on more pain&feelin sick with itdrained,,
but i stil alive...
lets talk if u out there lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad to hear ya alive 
u feelin betta?

i aint been on either much


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Glad to hear ya alive
> u feelin betta?
> 
> i aint been on either much


im no beter as its cronic.but wish was beter...

be min as need rush loo as in agney shutin pains aswell as server aceing.so in double amount&feeling sick alot too...

but iv missed u loads&all others of here


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

awww bless ya  

weve all missed ya to


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello loe hello erica,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello loe hello erica,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Allo collie 

Hows u ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i aint spoken to you to for a while how are you both,, i took afew days off and so did you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i aint spoken to you to for a while how are you both,, i took afew days off and so did you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yip, got fed up, still am abit


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i aint spoken to you to for a while how are you both,, i took afew days off and so did you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hi.i not been on for aweek


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah i thought if i had a break cos i was busy with stuff anyway,, when i came back there would be lots going on,,but its blooming dead !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

yep, very.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yeah i thought if i had a break cos i was busy with stuff anyway,, when i came back there would be lots going on,,but its blooming dead !!!!!!!!!


its dead on here alot latley but not no why cos its cold so u think be loads on..
i noticed been so quite on here few weeks ago but not no why as its dead sort off


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it will pick up again I'm sure there a a few of us on at the momet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its been really quiet hasnt it,,, where is everyone,,, we want more people so we can have a laugh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it might be because a lot of people have their kids at home at the moment and making it harder to come on here??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it might be because a lot of people have their kids at home at the moment and making it harder to come on here??


forgot about that as kids of school..
i have no kids so forgot about that lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe people have gone away ,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> forgot about that as kids of school..
> i have no kids so forgot about that lol


 its easy to do, mine are down my parents for a couple of hours so i have a bit of time to come on here


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> maybe people have gone away ,,,,,,


true quite a few people go away for bank holiday


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

gonna go, c yas when i c yas  x x x have a good evening x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> gonna go, c yas when i c yas  x x x have a good evening x


noooooooooooooooooooo dont go  c u later


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> gonna go, c yas when i c yas  x x x have a good evening x


why where u off??
u not commin back on for bit then..
we miss u


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

see you later eolabeo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to all from u disabled friend lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello erica,, how are you this evening,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello erica,, how are you this evening,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


very tied&in alot more pain with stumuc&back..as pains more agney as alot stronger..its cronic but makes me weak&tied&drained too&feel sick..
i went for liay down this afternoon so went back bed...
so i only just got back on computer since yesterday


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no,!! thats awful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you pooor thing,,, how you feeling now,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

was snow in here before in mancester as seen it threw window.had bring cat it as too cold out there.so hes asleep&he not goin out till tomorrow now as frezzein out there..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no dont go out,,, i took the dogs out,, and it was freezing,, my hands and feet and ears were so cold,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> oh no,!! thats awful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you pooor thing,,, how you feeling now,,,,


im same..
as its cronic...so have live like this but its soo hard&takes out me&so on..
so i have go back men alot cos of it as feel like goin faint as get worn out&so on&be sick with it&pains agney as never goes away..
my legs go like jelly&dizzy if feel faint so have be carefull i dont fall on floor but its scarry for me..
but i have button to press if i fall&emergency


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im glad you got a button to press, hope someone gets there quick if your ill,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi Erica hope you are ok  sorry your feeling so ill


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im glad you got a button to press, hope someone gets there quick if your ill,,,,,,,


i also have fits so i pass out with them which scares me as dont no what happpend..
but if feel funny in anyway i press it...
then i pass out so dont no what happens but last one i had when abulance came they had get me out of it&they said i blacked out&had have oxegen&i fell out wheelchair&they said i had to have oxegen&was took to hospital&then i had another fit in ambulance..
so had two fits one after other
they told me all this cos i dident no what happend but all knees&legs hurtin&broused cos i flew out my wheelchair


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Erica! How do you feel now?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im off to bed..
night sleepwell allxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night erica  sleep well


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good night erica  sleep well


u too nightx


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi wat disabilitey do u hve??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Hi wat disabilitey do u hve??


to many illness ihave&suffer with&plus im in wheelchair too..
someone will tell cos all no me as i have too much to rember lol..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Hi wat disabilitey do u hve??


plus this my post i brought up as got disabiltie on it&i suffer will illneses&in wheelchair&in agney..
but says all about it in this post so u need read back too see.
i hate repetin myself as suffer with too much&plus i want be accepted&this way i am.as been juded at it hurts so i get edgey me sayin it all again whats wrong with me as too much wrong with me&i wish i could get beter but il be like this for life...
so i have live with it al..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi elbo&vixi&garry&everyone else..
iv only just got on pc as been buisy as my huge bird cage come today..it is xlhuge lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hi elbo&vixi&garry&everyone else..
> iv only just got on pc as been buisy as my huge bird cage come today..it is xlhuge lol


Hi erica 

how is ya bird liking his new home then???


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi erica
> 
> how is ya bird liking his new home then???


iv only just had it set up..took two people do it as its very heavy steel&its so huge..so took three hours to put it all up..
so hes not been in cage long as been in it half hour..

he looks lost&hes fallin asleep in frount me which he has always been lively&giddy..
but hes quite so not use to him bein so quite..
takes days for them to get used to cage..
cahes is very wide&its cage is nearly touchin celing.so its huge as masif..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> iv only just had it set up..took two people do it as its very heavy steel&its so huge..so took three hours to put it all up..
> so hes not been in cage long as been in it half hour..
> 
> he looks lost&hes fallin asleep in frount me which he has always been lively&giddy..
> ...


Once he gets used to it he will love it im sure  and be back to his squarking cat pecking ways lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Once he gets used to it he will love it im sure  and be back to his squarking cat pecking ways lol.


it is very big lol..
he keeps falling as he panicks..
had show him where is food was as hes at very top where i ant reach him so he hollow wher hand is on food so now hes eatin hos food...
its over 5foot tall&plus is wide as not slim size cage..
hes spoilt geting a very big cage all to himself.can fit three afican grey in it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> it is very big lol..
> he keeps falling as he panicks..
> had show him where is food was as hes at very top where i ant reach him so he hollow wher hand is on food so now hes eatin hos food...
> its over 5foot tall&plus is wide as not slim size cage..
> hes spoilt geting a very big cage all to himself.can fit three afican grey in it?


Bloody ell, hes a lucky spoilt brat hehe.

he will know wats wat once he is used to it


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bloody ell, hes a lucky spoilt brat hehe.
> 
> he will know wats wat once he is used to it


il have show u pics of it.so its nice set up&plus hes spoil yep..so il have do nother post soon as get pics&can all tell me what u think of it..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> il have show u pics of it.so its nice set up&plus hes spoil yep..so il have do nother post soon as get pics&can all tell me what u think of it..


that would be nice  seeing our lil man in his new kenna


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> that would be nice  seeing our lil man in his new kenna


african grey is ur fav&hes conyo big boy&more clever then other type of afrcan grey..but u will want one more seein cage&seein him lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> african grey is ur fav&hes conyo big boy&more clever then other type of afrcan grey..but u will want one more seein cage&seein him lol


i more then likely will lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i more then likely will lol


u will have see more my bird instead then so be like urs lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u will have see more my bird instead then so be like urs lol


awwwwww bles, hes a lovely bird and he has the cutest lil eyes


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> awwwwww bles, hes a lovely bird and he has the cutest lil eyes


hes my fav african grey parrot?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to all on wet day lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello,, yes its very wet and windy,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hello,, yes its very wet and windy,,,,,,,,


its cold aswel as heavy rain&windy..
think we havein storm again way the weather is as weather cant make its mind up lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope you havent been out in that green house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i hope you havent been out in that green house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep i have..
cos i bought fruit trees so need put them in big masife pots&get the soil&water them&put food in water so can get them grow more..
can wait to my fruit trees grow&have fruit on them.i biught 4 different friuit trees..
plus i also had plant my bulbs in tube so can have more flowers..

my legs&feet&hands all was like block ice&in more pain&went numb..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we told you not to go out in this bad weather,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we told you not to go out in this bad weather,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i had to it as had no one else to help me...
but had be planted cos other wise be too late plant them cos got plant them stright way when got them&plus was month i had plant them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i wish your carerer was more helpful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i wish your carerer was more helpful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


my social worker is not happy with that carer&i have that carer alot&she has moods&shes inmuture&has no xeperince as carer...but cos no one else can do me then i have her alot which she gets on me nerves&shes made me feel weirty to ask for anything..
so my social worker said gonna have change care teams as i got have interviews to find right care team so i got got thrw all that as been there brfore plus i got lots goin on as i tryin move house biut councol taken mick as had two asments of them.plus also goin hospital on tuesady for painful tests...&i got go in hosptal soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well they better sort something out for you, its wrong,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well they better sort something out for you, its wrong,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i dont need more probs...
but i never look forward to day cos shes always at mine as shes caer but drives me mad&i got point where i cant ask for help cos she either says i not doin that or goes funny with me as shes still only kid in her mind&shes 22&im 30&i not alot more then her&shes carer..she lives with mum&live alone&other things..
my social working said me sorriy i have go threw this as not easy for me..but she said that career is not expericed as carer&inmuture...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is there to HELP you,!!!!!! if she doesnt, tell them you want another carer,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hello all good evening...
what u all been upto..
i just come online sice yesterday..


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i think i need go bed&liay down as in in more pain.as in double mount.as i meen hospital&had tests which i was agney with so had do three things so all them hurtun me&nusrse had hold my hand to take of me mind but still killed but i did it so said i did well&said there sorry they hurt me more..i was wake&felt more pain so in agney as in enoght pain as it is....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry about it Erica! Hope the pain will go soon....


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Sorry about it Erica! Hope the pain will go soon....


im always in sever pain as dosen go away&get styoms with it as thats cronic..
but i was in pure agney with tests so nurse had cold me hand as was in soo much agney as had have three things ib me&i was awake..but sore where they did it&also have my other server pain..im under three specalist for different things so im always in&out hospital.been goin with all this 6 years but get wore&worse with moe things..


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Poor you, Erica...I'd love to help - if only I know - how to.....


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

hi! my name is hilary. i am not in a wheelchair but i have chronic asthma and spondylosis of the spine. i am 49 and had to retire from work 3 years ago. i used to be in and out of hospital but since retirment my illness is much better controlled. i have been married nearly 30 years to a long suffering husband, i have a beautiful 18 year old daughter, 2 rough collies, a gsd, a hamster and 13 rats. i am animal mad liverpool fc mad, and when i'm feeling well, i am mad. best wishes, hilary


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Hilary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hello friends.ur disableed friend is here...

what have u all been upto since i was last on??i wasnt on cos i alot worser so in bed alot&plus went hospital&got go next week.well this week it be


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi im disabled also, hope your feeling better, im always in hospital, well more so the last 12mths, im doing okay now, nice to speak to you.


mazzi


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hi to my friends...
hows ur day been?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi erica,, its very cold and windy here today,, whats it like there,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

dont no cos im i bed cos i alot worser today...as weak&feelin dizzy&quizy&im very cold as cant get warm&feel weak&drained&carr said i look white&im in server pain as always in stunuc&in legs but also pain in back&heads hiurtin me...so i not good as in bad way..
i got hospital monday to see eye specilist cos get cant see that well even with glasses on so got go to that no mater how bad i am cos probs with my eyes too..
never endin for me


----------

